# Sea Rim 20th,, High Island 21th



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sea Rim 08-20-05

Met Surfski at the Spotsmans in Sabine Pass. Picked up a few last minute items and headed out. Got to the beach to find a little thunder storm right over our heads. Waited it out, caught some bait and got ready to go. The wave forecast was a little off. It had called for 1-2' but the conditions were mostly 2.5 -3' with a true 4' in the mix. But that was not going to stop us. So away we went. We could not have timed it better. A shrimp boat was coming our way, but was a long ways off when we started. So I did not give it much thought. But the closer we got to the rig, the closer the boat got to us. It turned toward us, so we gave chase. Got behind him about half way out to the rig. Not much surface action, except for alot of dolphins. They were having fun throwing fish up in the air, teaching the little ones how to hunt. We dropped baits in his slick. It did not take long and I was hooked up, but broke off fast. As I was getting set back up, heard Surfski's clicker start to hum. FISH ON, it did a little dance on the water for us, then just burned drag trying to get free. After a good battle, Surfski gets it up to the kayak for a pic.

Notice the angle of the shark. This is a mid-air shot right before it jumps over Surfski's kayak. Got to love that!

Surfski with the first blacktip of the day.









After the release we start to make our way back to the rig. I was starting to see lots of triple tail around. The large waves made it possible to see them out in front of my kayak. So I rigged some dead shrimp on a weightless hook. Sure enough a few strokes later we could see some in front of us. Stopped and made a few casts at them. I hooked up with my first triple tail, not big, but we will ge to that later.

Jolly Roger with a triple tail









We through topwater baits at the triple tail, but most were small and did not want to hit. So onward to the rig we went. Man-yak caught up with us right before we got to the rig. As we paddled up to it I noticed lots of spade fish around and some surface action in the shade. Made my way around the corner, and almost got a gold spoon in the head. The guys working on the rig were fishing from a catwalk above the shade. I did not see them until I turned the corner, we said our hellos. They informed me that the spec bite was good about an hour before we got there. Sandtrout were still hitting good. They both were reeling up a sandtrout as they said this, so I believed them.

We drifted for a few minutes. I decided to tie off, saw a good shaded area to get into. Tied off and waited. I was playing with the spade fish with fresh dead when I got hit, hard and fast. Somehow The line went slack just as I put my trout rod in the holder. The line went around the handed, as the fish took back off. I wish this was on video. The trout rod shot up out of the holder like a rocket. I turned just in time to catch it like it had been planned. For the second time I put the trout rod back in the holder, but made sure it was going to stay. Got the rod with the fish, as luck would have it he had went away from the rig. Got tight and could hear a good air show going on behind me, but I never got a good look. This little fish fought hard, he pulled me a long ways from the rig. Also got in two good tail slaps on my hand and arm. This is a full contact sport, and at this point the shark was making all the contact.

Jolly Roger with a blacktip, and I must say he did a good job of whooping my butt.









We get back to the rig and all of us get tied up. Man-yak getting a few gafftops, but nothing worth staying for.

Man-yak hooked up









Was not much going on at the rig so we decide to drift some. Not long into the drift We start getting hit good. Me being the smart person I am, I put a ribbon fish on my trout rod. Well, you should know how this went. I saw the fish hit the bait. Watch my line hum in front of the kayak. Then watched all the line go away. I stuck my thumb on the spool knot. This did not stop him, but just made the kayak go faster. Finally one of the trebles straighten out. The king was not that big, but man they are strong and fast.

As I try to stop laughing about the king fish, I hear Surfski's clicker going off again. FISH ON, jumps some for us then just starts to pull him right with the wind. Funny watching him fight a fish in that kayak-surfboard. Most of the time it looks as if he is just sitting on the water. Its gets even better when he is being pulled around by a big fish. I give chase as we cover alot of water. Gets the fish wore out and up to the kayak, but maybe a little to soon. It gets mad and gives Surfski a good tail slap in the shoulder. At this point I am wondering who is hurting who the most, think the sharks have the upper hand.

Surfski with a blacktip









With all that fun over with we start back to drifting. I start getting hit often. Lot of pick up and drops. Surfski also starts to get the same hits. A few minutes later he is hooked up again. This time the fish does not put up as good of a fight, but holds down good. Hard to get off the bottom.

Surfski with a bull shark









We keep on drifting, with alot of missed runs. The wind was hard out of the southwest. By now we had drifted about a mile west. I was getting ready to reel in and catch the others. When I got hit, and hit hard. The fish started in front of the kayak but went slack fast. He was headed right toward me. I watched my line as it went under my kayak. I grabbed the paddled and turned in the direction he was going. After getting pointed in the right direction I hit him, and hit him hard. Almost lost my rod on this one. I was expecting him to come up and jump, or turn when the hook set. But instead he just pulled back harded then I did. With violent head shakes. Then would take off, so fast that I could feel the side plates getting hot. He did this about ten times. Some runs lasting a long time. To the point my reel was getting bad hot. Well sure enough before I could get a look at him, my drags were burnt, could no longer tighten them down, they just slipped. So my thumb was stuck on the spool. Lucky for me he had played out, almost. Finally got him up to the kayak, what a big fish. He took off again, thumbs already burning, but had to stop him. This happened a few times, along with the vionlent head shakes. Until he just gave up, what a fight.

Jolly Roger with a Bull Shark, a very mean one. 









After the release and pics. We decided it was time to paddle back in. I was pumped after the big bull shark and did not think about the fact that I did not rest before heading toward the truck. It hit me about half way that I was tired. So I slowed my paddle down to just enough to keep me pointed in the general direction of the trucks. Thats when I saw the big oversized black drum that was floating. I paddled up to him and he slowing swam off, but wait, that was triple tail. I had just hit a 20lb triple tail with my kayak thinking it was a dead black drum. It was almost white on its side with a black out line on the fins, every bit of 35-38". I know this because I turned around to see him come up again. So I grab my rod stuck on some dead shrimp and started to fire away. He wanted nothing to do with my bait. And I would get to close, down he would go. But would come back up close. So this went on for a long time. I got many good looks at him, and of my bait within inched of his mouth. Finally one great cast, right in front of him. He sees it, starts to swim toward the bait. I am getting all jumpy, not only is this the first day I have caught one, but I am looking at what any person would consider a big one going for my bait. Just then, like a bad dream, a smaller one, almost the same size as the one I had caught earlier in the day. Swam from under the big one, and ate my bait. I am still mad about that.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

High Island 08-21-05

Got to the beach at High Island around seven. Met up with All-yak'ed-up and fishrelish. We head out on what is a perfect day. Light north wind to start off the morning. Get out a few hundred yards to find thousands of pogies popping the top of the water. Looks good, so we dropped baits. Action was slow at first, lot of gafftops and hardheads. I get a good run, fast fish. So I turn my kayak so I can see the show. Hithim hard, and was not let down. He came out of the water and made a big splash for us. A good fight with a few good runs and I get him to the kayak

Jolly Roger with a blacktip









After the pics we get back to fishing and BSing. Lot of bait popping the water around us, and a few sharks free jumping. The winds dies, and things start getting hot. Fishrelish gets a hit on his bait rod, it is fighting good. He gets a gafftop to the kayak, just as a huge splash behind him. Turns out to the a bull red that has tangled in the other line. So two fish on. The bull red takes off and pops the line. We get the gafftop off and make fun of him for having such a mess. A few minutes later ALL-Yak'ed-up gets a run. But it is not acting right. Fights it to the kayak to find a line wrapped around his leader, and a mad bull red on the other line. So Both of them help catch this fish










As it gets hotter and the water gets more and more like glass. I can see lots of water, pelican diving all around us. Pogies popping the watr so much they are getting me wet. And a few sharks free jumping every now and then. Then it happens, I first thout it was just me. But it rolled again, then again. Then one rolled only a few deet from us, a very big tarpon. Things start to get a little crazy. Bait fling, tarpon rolling, pelican diving, pogie popping. We had many large tarpon rolling right by us. Within feet, it was like they came over to check us out. Hung around for about an hour then left. I put baits right in front of many, with no luck. I have been wanting to catch a tarpon from my kayak for a few years now. And I do think that all of the ones we saw were to big for us to even stand a chance. I saw a few over seven foot easy, but it would have been nice to jump one. But no such luck.

The wind started to come out of the southwest. I dropped anchor on in the last area I saw tarpon rolling. Not long after that I had a few small sharks, and a few good runs that I missed. Not long before it was time to go I hook into something with a little weight it drags me around good and puts up a great fight.

Jolly Roger with a bull red









Not toolong after this we call it a day. Perfect conditions, but usually have to end early on Sundays. Was a great weekend to be on the water. I think the full moon did hurt the fishing some, but we still were able to catch some good fish. Learned alot this weekend. Triple tail are not afraid of the kayak until you make noise. If you see one take your time, do not get in a hurry. If he goes down, he will come back up close. Met alot of new friends this weekend, looking foward to doing again soon.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Great report, and pictures. Congrats on the fish, especially that mad bull !


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Great report. I guess I've got to get serious about buying a yak so I can join y'all in some of this action.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

I agree with bigfost. Have my yak, but trying to get it rigged the way I want to fish out of. And what is that thing that Surfski is fishing from?


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

awesome trip, wish I could have been there. Very nice bull too.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Jolly Roger. Wondering if you could help out a newbie yakker and post a list of items needed in your opinion to fish from a yak. Im sure there are some things that someone should always have, and others that are helpful but not required. Just trying to draw a little from your knowledge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great report and pics, as always, Jolly. I'd still be upset with that baby tripletail as well. That would have been one great meal!  

Awesome, bro.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Txfirenfish, I will get back to you monday. I took a nap after getting the report up. Put up gear and about to go back to sleep. Noticed I doubled a pic also

here is the pic of the blacktip from sunday at High Island


----------



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey Guys, great trip and awesome pics ! That pic of you holding the big bull by the leader makes my hands hurt just to look at it ! Its bad enough trying to hold one like that in the surf ! GOOD JOB ! I`ll be back down sometime this coming weekend, see ya then !


----------



## surfbass (Sep 12, 2004)

Great report JR. That bull must have been a handfull.The water in the pic on Sunday is like glass. I bet it was plenty hot.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

great rpt. JR
thanks


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Awesome report and pictures!*

I really enjoy reading your reports J.R. You almost make me want to try it! 
Wow. Keep em coming!


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Great Report, JR, Sounds like a new gig out there. I hope you win the Bum Run next weekend if you participate.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*That's it!*

That's it JR, you guys are going to make me buy a kayak. Let me know what kind I should buy. I want one that can handle yaking out baits and also fishing offshore too. How far did you guys go out and is it very tiresome going out that far? Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Safety items first. I carry a gps, fully charged phone, extra batteries for the gps. A first aid kit, PFD, air horn-whistle, some type of light. Even on perfect days, and you are only planning on going a little ways off the beach. Things can happen that will take you a long ways from the beach. Water spouts, strong winds from thunder storms, or a very big fish. You will be surprised how far a large fish will drag you from the beach. Also if you get hurt you may need help. I always try to paddle out with a friend. The more the better, in this case the more people fishing around you the better.

A paddle leash is a must when fishing from the kayak. I learned this the hard way. You can be re rigging or fighting a fish, it slips into the water. You do not notice it. Next thing you know it is gone, and you have no way of getting back.

Water is a must, carry twice as much as you think you will need. Just in case the worst happens. Also if you have a hand held vhf radio that is also a very good safety item. I do not have one yet, but soon will.

For fishing items, it all depends on what you are after. Leaders for the fish you want to catch. Also need to carry at least two knives, and two pliers. Sometimes things happened that you loose knives and pliers. Like this weekend, a small shark ate one pair of my pliers. It was funny, had a few extra ways to cut my leader, so it was not a big deal. Need a cooler for drinks and a cooler for bait. You can mount rod holder on the coolers. Find one that fits into you tank well good. A milk crate also works good, just zip tie the rod holders to it if you do not want to put them on the cooler.

At High Island an anchor improves you chances of catching fish. Because we have dirty water most of the year, most fish in my area feed by sent. So keeping the bait in one area helps with bull red,black drum. Sharks tend to hit better on a drift. On the anchor need to have a quick connect of some kind. A large float, like a crab trap float. Paint it orange, red or pink. These colors are some of the best seen on the water. A short bungiee on the anchor rope at the quick connect helps to take the jerk out of the waves, and helps set the anchor better.

Their are many more but this is the basics, sure I forgot a few, but this is a good start. Good luck and let us know how you do.



Txfirenfish said:


> Hey Jolly Roger. Wondering if you could help out a newbie yakker and post a list of items needed in your opinion to fish from a yak. Im sure there are some things that someone should always have, and others that are helpful but not required. Just trying to draw a little from your knowledge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

each person has different choices of kayaks. Lot of choices, a each one will do some things better then others. The best advise is to try before you buy.

Ocean Kayak are the ones most often used on the beach. Like the name,they are made for use in the ocean. They are also the first to make sit-on-kayaks. They are proven kayaks, get the job done, and last a long time.

Ocean Kayak

frenzy,
scrambler xt
drifter 
malibu II 
prowler 13

Cobra kayaks are also a good choice. The cost more then most, but last longer and the hatches are much better made. They also are made to use in open oceans. For all the kayaks I have used, I perfer the navigator. It is just a good all around kayak. Easy to fish out of, and still works good to run baits with.

Cobra Kayaks 
Fish N Dive
Navigator
explorer
play

Lot of cheaper kayaks on the market now that will work. But the plastic is not as good quality, and they tend to sun bleach bad. Mainstream, apex, and others that can be found at academy. If you are only to go a few times the year when conditions are good, then most any kayak will work. But if you are going to fish alot, and mostly from the beach. Look at Ocean Kayaks or Cobra Kayaks.



Sponge said:


> That's it JR, you guys are going to make me buy a kayak. Let me know what kind I should buy. I want one that can handle yaking out baits and also fishing offshore too. How far did you guys go out and is it very tiresome going out that far? Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanx for the info JR. Looking forward to a day when I can paddle out with you.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks JR for the info...it was very helpful.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Another good post yakers. We really enjoy your posts and pics! I can honestly say that is truely and fishing adventure!


----------



## High-Tide (Aug 19, 2005)

Where is the best place to fish on H.I.
for sharks and big reds


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Great report TJ. Pictures were cool also. See you on the 17th?


----------

